# Golden Baby in Franklin, GA Shelter



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I received this from a Corgi friend. I tried contacting the Atlanta rescue groups but my emails bounced back:

Here is a shortcut to his information:

Petfinder PetNotes

Also noticed an adult Golden as well

Petfinder PetNotes


8/14 -html- 
Date: Tue, 3 Apr 2007 09:09:56 -0500 
From: "allcorgis PWC" <[email protected]> 
To: [email protected]
Subject: Fwd: [MRTX] golden retriever All headers 
All attachments 
let me know if you get the pic.

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Michelle <[email protected]> 
Date: Apr 3, 2007 8:41 AM
Subject: [MRTX] golden retriever
To: [email protected], [email protected]



Is there any rescue group out there that would be willing to pull this dog under their name for me? it is in Ga and I said that I would take it. They said if I had a 5013c that it would be free. I am not. I do independent rescue. What they need is a fax of your 5013c or your license. It is under my name : Michelle Kelly. I can provide references and vet checks to whom ever would like. 

Please email me if you would kindly do that for me. I can't stand the thought of him being put to sleep, and no one has inquired about himl.

Thank you so much.

Michelle


Heard County Animal Control Center
Franklin, GA
706-675-3570
[email protected] 
Golden Retriever Mix
Size: Large
Age: Baby
Gender: Male
ID: 22807


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

looks like the adult golden has been picked up? or the link doesnt work?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The link worked for me this morning but doesn't now... I guess maybe the adult was adopted!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in Georgia , I could help transport. I am not with a rescue group though. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm confused. Is Michelle with a group or is she looking to pull and adopt? I know if a rescue has a 501.3 and the paperwork, the adoption fee is at least less. I know when GB was pulled the fee was very small (pulled by a rescue group) and the group pulling him paid for the micro-chip.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Michelle is not with a group... she works by herself...... We havent paid a fee for pulling a dog..... with the 501c


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Mary. I was just wondering. Hopefully she can find someone to pull for her. 

I was told the fee was around 13.00. That may have been for the microchipping.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Thank you Mary. I was just wondering. Hopefully she can find someone to pull for her.
> 
> I was told the fee was around 13.00. That may have been for the microchipping.


Maybe different area's have different rules...I pulled a boy yesterday from animal control, he was a owner turn in and up to date on shots, chipped and they didnt charge me.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> The link worked for me this morning but doesn't now... I guess maybe the adult was adopted!


It could mean one of two things, what you said (adoption) or it could mean he/she was euthanized. Let's hope adopted. 

I will send the puppy's link to my rescue, we have a sister rescue in AL. I'll update if I hear anything.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Going crazy looking for an adoption fee listed for this pup...

Joan from GRAA emailed me and said they will check this dog out tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

After emailing my group, this was the response I got (I got permission to share it):

Thanks Christi! I posted this on the NRC's president's list - asking for GA groups to check the little guy out.

Lisa


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> After emailing my group, this was the response I got (I got permission to share it):
> 
> Thanks Christi! I posted this on the NRC's president's list - asking for GA groups to check the little guy out.
> 
> Lisa


Yup! Someone's is going to check him out tomorrow. I was glad to hear back so quickly from two different groups!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Yup! Someone's is going to check him out tomorrow. I was glad to hear back so quickly from two different groups!!!


That's terrific news!

Hope this pup gets saved, sounds like he will


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> That's terrific news!
> 
> Hope this pup gets saved, sounds like he will


I think it's GRRA that's going to check on him. It's in one of my earlier posts. I wanted to be sure I posted the name of the rescue so there won't be any mix up. I hope more go. You never know...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Just checking to see if the pup got saved . I hope so


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I noticed that the puppy has been removed from Petfinders-I assume (hope) that somebody got him out of there


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I noticed that the puppy has been removed from Petfinders-I assume (hope) that somebody got him out of there


That's wonderful news! I don't email the rescues back to ask questions. I don't want them to think of my incoming mail like, "Oh, here she comes again!"


----------

